# Achatina immaculata var. panthera



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello!

Just a quick question for all you snail experts. I have three of the above snails and I'm just wondering how rare they really are?

I'll post pics of my set up and snails soon!

Cheers,
Pippa


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Not exactly rare but not the most commonly kept species either. Try not to mix them with other species as the var panthera have been known to rasp others. Its not something that happens with everyone but it is best to err on the side of caution I find.


----------



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

MustLoveSnails said:


> Not exactly rare but not the most commonly kept species either. Try not to mix them with other species as the var panthera have been known to rasp others. Its not something that happens with everyone but it is best to err on the side of caution I find.


So if in the future I missed some eggs and they hatched would I be able to find homes for them, or would people only want them for lizard food? Yes I discovered about this species habit of shell rasping when I was researching their care, but it's not a problem, I'm quite happy with my three snails!


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Ok now i know nothing about snails, so can someone tell me what 'rasping' means,.?


----------



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

martin3 said:


> Ok now i know nothing about snails, so can someone tell me what 'rasping' means,.?


Rasping is basically a posh word for eating. This particular species are known to rasp, or eat, other species of snails shell which is why it's advisable to only house them with their own kind.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

martin3 said:


> Ok now i know nothing about snails, so can someone tell me what 'rasping' means,.?


 Its how they eat, instead of taking a bite they run their radula (kinda like a tongue covered in tiny teeth) over whatever they want to eat, it has a very rough surface and scrapes the food. 



*Shana* said:


> So if in the future I missed some eggs and they hatched would I be able to find homes for them, or would people only want them for lizard food? Yes I discovered about this species habit of shell rasping when I was researching their care, but it's not a problem, I'm quite happy with my three snails!


 People can be a bit leery due to the rasping issue but I have not seen them for sale much for a while though, so if there was a few missed eggs I would imagine they would shift. 

They have been known to rasp bodies not just shells unfortunately. I thought that would be the case but find its better to warn people in case they don't know.


----------



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

MustLoveSnails said:


> Its how they eat, instead of taking a bite they run their radula (kinda like a tongue covered in tiny teeth) over whatever they want to eat, it has a very rough surface and scrapes the food.
> 
> 
> People can be a bit leery due to the rasping issue but I have not seen them for sale much for a while though, so if there was a few missed eggs I would imagine they would shift.
> ...


Thanks!


----------

